# Altea



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi All 

well at long last my flight is booked and i arrive in the Costa Blanca on the 10th Dec what i am hoping for is any recomendations on a Hotel in Altea (i need to stay in here for around a week i think until i find a place to live) also any ideas if i can open a bank account in altea

cheers for all your help over the months

Mark


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

MarkAnderson said:


> Hi All
> 
> well at long last my flight is booked and i arrive in the Costa Blanca on the 10th Dec what i am hoping for is any recomendations on a Hotel in Altea (i need to stay in here for around a week i think until i find a place to live) also any ideas if i can open a bank account in altea
> 
> ...


Depends on your budget


----------



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

my budget will be around £6-700


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

For early December you would be better advised at looking at renting an apartment rather than a hotel. For one, your money will go much further and two, it will be less of a shock to your system moving from a cushy hotel and into the 'real spain'. I would imagine there will be hundreds of property owners who will snap your arm off for a few hundred Euros per week at this time of year.


----------



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

djfwells said:


> For early December you would be better advised at looking at renting an apartment rather than a hotel. For one, your money will go much further and two, it will be less of a shock to your system moving from a cushy hotel and into the 'real spain'. I would imagine there will be hundreds of property owners who will snap your arm off for a few hundred Euros per week at this time of year.



no no that is why i just need a hotel as i am viewing some places while i am there


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Then knock yourself out with the Spa facilities and fluffy white bathrobes at the Sol Melia Villa Gadea ....


----------



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

djfwells said:


> Then knock yourself out with the Spa facilities and fluffy white bathrobes at the Sol Melia Villa Gadea ....


Looks and sounds great just been to booked and they are fully booked :confused2:


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

MarkAnderson said:


> Looks and sounds great just been to booked and they are fully booked :confused2:


Try the Albir Playa, just a few miles down the road towards Benidorm


----------



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

MarkAnderson said:


> Looks and sounds great just been to booked and they are fully booked :confused2:


but the cap negret has rooms any idea what it is like


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

MarkAnderson said:


> but the cap negret has rooms any idea what it is like


only ever seen it from the outside, good location, nice views, but lets just say from the outside that I wouldn't book my wedding there...


----------



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

djfwells said:


> Try the Albir Playa, just a few miles down the road towards Benidorm


Albir Playa it is thanks for that and i even get free wi-fi and a free spa circuit thanks very very much for all your help :clap2:


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

" Spa Circuit " ?.... Jesus H Cristo !


----------



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

djfwells said:


> " Spa Circuit " ?.... Jesus H Cristo !


What is a spa circuit anyway ahhh never mind i will see when i get there


----------

